# Poached pears or figs



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sure many of you have made poached pears. I'm planning to give some pears and some figs a nice poaching...I had planned to use lavender flowers but the natural food store is out so I will use lavender honey instead..I got a bottle of gamay beaujolais and will combine 1 cup of it with 1/4 c. honey til the honey dissolves.I add the figs and pears, i'm using 2 pots,skillets make sure the fruit is covered.  Bring to boil,reduce heat simmer uncovered..The figs should become plump and tender transfer fruit to serving bowl..return liquid to pan,use high heat and reduce liquid 3/4 or til it forms a syrup, Pour over fruit and enjoy right now..The figs over ice cream yum, pears I will dice and put over a crisp green salad. And use some of the syrup in my salad dressing
kades


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 10, 2009)

that sounds really delicious, Kades.

I'm sorry you are not closer by.  MY lavender bush is just riotous with blossoms.  I'm going to harvest the first crop this weekend.  We like the Lavender Caramel Ice Cream a lot...  and I will make syrup from some of it, too. 

I use the greens just like rosemary.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> that sounds really delicious, Kades.
> 
> I'm sorry you are not closer by.  MY lavender bush is just riotous with blossoms.  I'm going to harvest the first crop this weekend.  We like the Lavender Caramel Ice Cream a lot...  and I will make syrup from some of it, too.
> 
> I use the greens just like rosemary.


When my mom was alive my sister and I surrounded her mobile home with lavender..Much of it exists right outside my back fence..I can use those flowers? If so I will cut some today...It never entered my mind to use them  geez. Thank you
kades


----------



## licia (Jun 10, 2009)

CJ, that sounds heavenly.  I wish we could get fresh figs all year round. Are you using fresh or dried?


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

licia said:


> CJ, that sounds heavenly.  I wish we could get fresh figs all year round. Are you using fresh or dried?


We have a large tree i the pasture, of course I have to beat the horses and cows to the lower ones but do get a few. These are green figs, my favorite are the black one..I plan to try some dried ones, they should be just as good..Also some apples with 2 trees I have to find ways to use as much as I can. Several neighbors seem to feel they are welcome to load up baskets of fruit and go home, no may we or even a thank you so I have to be quick.Funny, these trees are not on the side of the road but plop in the middle of our yard!!!
kades


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2009)

well, tht's very rude of them, kades! even as a little kiddo i used to ask if i could "borrow" crabapples.
i own a couple of containers of dried figs..... i'm gonna try your recipe sans lavender. (allergic, though lavender smells HEAVEANLY!)


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2009)

luvs said:


> well, tht's very rude of them, kades! even as a little kiddo i used to ask if i could "borrow" crabapples.
> i own a couple of containers of dried figs..... i'm gonna try your recipe sans lavender. (allergic, though lavender smells HEAVEANLY!)


luvs, if it were kids I would help them pick Rude adults I won't help them steal..I'd love to have a pea shooter and give them something to think about You know I wonder how another herb would be in the recipe? Tarragon, a tiny bit of rosemary or even lemon or orange zest...Hummm gives me something to work on..
kades


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2009)

hummm, here, too, kades.....
rosemary/ that sounds like a winner with lemon zest!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 11, 2009)

licia said:


> CJ, that sounds heavenly. I wish we could get fresh figs all year round. Are you using fresh or dried?


 
I use whichever I can get my hands on!  I just love them.  The black mission figs are my favorite, and I make fig jams, both savory and sweet, every year with the fresh ones. My favorite summer dessert is a Caramelized Fig Tart.  so super simple, garnished with fresh raspberries.  It is one of the eight color photos in my book. That's how much I love it.


----------



## licia (Jun 11, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I use whichever I can get my hands on!  I just love them.  The black mission figs are my favorite, and I make fig jams, both savory and sweet, every year with the fresh ones. My favorite summer dessert is a Caramelized Fig Tart.  so super simple, garnished with fresh raspberries.  It is one of the eight color photos in my book. That's how much I love it.


Is the recipe for your fig tart posted here?  It sounds delicious.


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 12, 2009)

Here it is, Licia:

*Caramelized Fig Tart with Raspberries*
 ​Fresh figs are among Provence’s most delicious summer treasures.  So prolific are the trees that their sweet, succulent fruit is available to be shipped to markets throughout France.  Southern California’s climate is also compatible with figs, so from June through September you can find fresh figs in gourmet markets here in the USA, as well as in Italian, Greek or Middle Eastern neighborhoods.​ 
makes six individual tarts or one 10-inch tart
 
one recipe Sweet Pastry
1/3 cup seedless raspberry purée or conserves, thinned with 1 tablespoon Balsamic vinegar or Raspberry liqueur
18 - 24 fresh figs, depending on their size -- I prefer the Black Mission figs, but the green ones are also delicious (Allow 4 whole figs per serving for each tart.)
1 pint fresh raspberries
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
Confectioners sugar
 
1.         Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.  Line the tart shells with pie weights and bake completely.  Cool.
2.         Rinse and dry fresh figs, and cut each one in half, lengthwise.  Spread a thin layer of the raspberry purée on each shell, then arrange in a single layer atop the raspberry purée, cut sides up.  The fig halves should fill the tart shell without crowding.  Sprinkle lightly with balsamic vinegar and powder thickly with sifted confectioners' sugar.
3.         Preheat broiler on highest setting.  Place tart(s) on a rack about 2 inches below the flame of the preheated broiler for about 5 minutes, or just until the sugar has caramelized.  DON'T BURN!!!  Chill. Serve scattered with fresh raspberries and clouds of sweetened whipped cream.
 
_Teacher’s Tips:_           1.  Only fresh figs will work for this recipe.
2.         The number of figs you’ll need will vary with their size, and whether you’re making one large or several smaller tarts.
2. When figs are ripe, they’re very delicate, so wash and dry them with care.  Remove the stems before cutting them in half lengthwise.


----------



## licia (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks so much. I can hardly wait to find some fresh figs.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks from me as well ChefJune..This looks so wonderful, will be making this soon.
kades


----------

